# What is the difference between **** and whole milk???



## zuma54321

There is a big discussion on the toddler board about whole milk vs 2%, 1% and skim. My DS drinks **** milk (3.25%). Why have I never seen whole milk. What is the difference between **** and whole milk? Are they the same? processed different? What is the fat content in whole milk (we actually want lots of fat - the more the better for our skinny little guy!). Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Ammaarah

Homogenized milk is whole milk in which the fat has been combined with the skim by a mechanical process. We drink it, although we try to get unhomogenized whenever possible. Unhomogenized has the same amount of fat but it hasn't been mixed in.


----------



## zuma54321

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ammaarah* 
Homogenized milk is whole milk in which the fat has been combined with the skim by a mechanical process. We drink it, although we try to get unhomogenized whenever possible. Unhomogenized has the same amount of fat but it hasn't been mixed in.

So where do you buy whole milk (which section in the grocery store)? Why would they make **** milk if it is the same as whole but processed more? Seems like whole milk would be easier to make and therefore cheaper???


----------



## ani'smommy

Almost all milk you buy at a grocery store (that doesn't have the cream at the top) is "****" (homogenized). For some reason, whole milk is frequently called **** in the US. I'm not sure why, except maybe to indicate that it hasn't been skimmed. . I'm not sure.

Probably what you're getting is whole milk.


----------



## zuma54321

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ani'smommy* 
Almost all milk you buy at a grocery store (that doesn't have the cream at the top) is "****" (homogenized). For some reason, whole milk is frequently called **** in the US. I'm not sure why, except maybe to indicate that it hasn't been skimmed. . I'm not sure.

Probably what you're getting is whole milk.


hmmmm....now I am confused!!! We buy Natrel fine filtered homogenized milk. Anybody know if this is considered whole milk or not??


----------



## tinuviel_k

Homogenized milk and whole milk have nothing to do with each other, but whole milk is often homogenized.

Homogenization is a process that breaks up and mixes the fat particles in milk, suspending them within the milk so that the cream no longer floats to the top as it does in unprocessed milk. Homogenized milk will never have a cream line, and non-homogenized natural milk will always have fat that rises to the top. if you drink unprocessed milk you can shake the bottle before each pouring to distribute the cream.
You can get homogenized whole milk, 2%, and 1%.

Whole milk is milk that has the full fat content: nothing has been skimmed. Most of the whole milk (or any milk in most US grocery stores) has been homogenized to prevent the cream from rising. But you CAN get non-homogenized whole milk.

Only a few companies produce non-homogenized milk any more. You can find it more easily by searching out smaller local daries rather than buying grocery store brands. Some companies, like Strauss in California, are distributing to a wider area, which is great.

There is some debate as to whether the homogenization process is harmful. it alters the structure of the fat, breaking it into tiny particles that can more easily enter the bloodstream. I choose not to drink homogenized milk at home, though I occasionally have it in a latte or something.


----------



## sarahlynne

3.25% is approximately the amount of fat in "whole" milk. Perhaps they call it **** milk or "vitamin D milk"(as if the other percents don't have vitamin D?) as I have seen it called is because, as pp mentioned they can add fat back into skim milk to achieve the desired fat content. (even if you bring it back to full fat, technically it HAS been skimmed)







Nutritional labeling laws pretty much stink, imo, if they are designed to tell the truth about what is or isn't in something.


----------



## cheenya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinuviel_k* 
Whole milk is milk that has the full fat content: nothing has been skimmed. Most of the whole milk (or any milk in most US grocery stores) has been homogenized to prevent the cream from rising. But you CAN get non-homogenized whole milk.

Actually, whole milk sold in grocery stores in the US is generally standardized at 3.25% milkfat (or cream). THere is no law saying it has to be that low, but cream is valuable for many other things (ex. butter and ice cream) so it usually is that low. Whole milk generally doesn't mean totally un-skimmed. The amount of cream naturally occurring in milk varies widely and is influenced by the cows breed and diet among other things.


----------



## Ammaarah

I have never heard it called **** milk in the US. I have seen Canadians online refer to it as **** milk. I'm pretty sure that refers to homogenized whole milk, although 1% and 2% are usually homogenized too.


----------

